# Boy can I pick'em



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 11, 2007)

I was checking who else was planning to cook the 4 contests I'm in before the deadline for the "Jack" draw (gota dream big), and low and behold all three are on Mike Davis' (Lotta Bull) schedule [smilie=a_holyshit.gif] . Talkin about a stacked deck for a rookie  [smilie=a_doh.gif] . I guess if you want to find out how you stack up against the best you might as well stack up against the best. Here's to wishfull thinking  [smilie=drink.gif] 

Not trying to take away form all the other wonderfull teams competing in those contests. I just think so far Lotta Bull is the only one that is in every one I'm in. 

So just for fun here's a poll


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 11, 2007)

Dude. All you can do is make the best turn in that you can. Do what you do best and not worry what others do at a contest. I have a few second places, and have tanked trying to go over the edge. I have found that basic barbecue skills go a LONG way. I might be wrong, but it depends on your demographics and less means more sometimes. Go with what you know and you will be fine.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2007)

Just cook the Q you cook and don't worry about who you're competing against.  Have fun, enjoy yourself and worry about what you're cooking and not how good "so and so's" is.  You'll do fine!!!  Good luck!!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 11, 2007)

I have all intentions of having the time of my life. I just discovered that I would be cooking against Mike Davis every comp the first part of my season and thought it was funny. Once people get to know me better you will learn, I fear no competetor, and enter every contest expecting to win with MY recipies. If I come in dead last in the first I will still expect to win the second. I'm also not a sore looser, I cook comps because me and my family love it, but I wouldn't do it if I didn't think my BBQ was the best (   and I do). I'm a strange bird (Ha Ha >Rooster<) but first and foremost I will have fun reguardless of win or loose. I just thought you folks would also find the humor in my fortune (not sure if it's good or bad fortune)


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2007)

Dream big...  _but not too big_.

Every contest I mentally pick several teams that I want to beat.  Always like to win, but if I can just beat those teams that I have selected... I'm happy.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, you know what they say RR, If you can't beat 'em..........................










You can take their class and learn their techniques.  Great class, great site!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 11, 2007)

Safty First!


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Safty First!



Rev Jr will be happy to know that one is still floating around.   LOL


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm really excited about cooking against him and all the others. I've been able to be one of the top amatuer teams in the contests we've been in so I'm just hoping that sucess can carry over. Well all I know for sure is I plan on enjoying it ofr sure.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 12, 2007)

I bet you can beat him. Up. 
Good luck.


----------



## Aaron1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just remember if you dont win,have a good time.  
Aaron


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 12, 2007)

Aaron said:
			
		

> Just remember if you dont win,have a good time.
> Aaron


Absolutely
 [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]  [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=muffin.gif]  [smilie=orange.gif]  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]  [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Apr 13, 2007)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Rockin Rooster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well good luck to you.
Pulaski, TN will be my first sanctioned contest. I have cooked several amatuer contests over the previous 2 years but I'm really excited about cooking against teams like Lotta Bull, Butrub.com, and Dizzy Pig. The realistic side of me knows there is a real good chance I'll go through the whole season with out hearing my team called, but the competetor side of me really expects to GC every time, so I guess I should end up somewhere in the middle and that equates to having one HE?? of a good time. Maybe we will cross paths out there, so once again Good luck.


----------



## cflatt (Apr 13, 2007)

Rockin Rooster said:
			
		

> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well good luck to you.
Pulaski, TN will be my first sanctioned contest. I have cooked several amatuer contests over the previous 2 years but I'm really excited about cooking against teams like Lotta Bull, Butrub.com, and Dizzy Pig. The realistic side of me knows there is a real good chance I'll go through the whole season with out hearing my team called, but the competetor side of me really expects to GC every time, so I guess I should end up somewhere in the middle and that equates to having one HE?? of a good time. Maybe we will cross paths out there, so once again Good luck.[/quote:iwssj1fn]

thats not too far down 65 from me. I'll have to come out and see you win


----------

